# New cat bed and washroom



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm finally posting the washroom pictures, and the new cat bed. 

As usual, I barely got the cat bed in the house and they were all over it.












The kids checking it out.












Cali and Charlee wanted to check out the bottom at the same time. They're just a little too big for that now. 























Cali almost always takes the top bunk.












And the new washroom:













Cleo approves. She likes sitting on it when I'm in the kitchen.












They love the candles, too.











The decorations on the washroom were just to make fun of the picture in the ad (flowers, etc.). Since I had to move Cleo's rugs that she lies on to put the mat down, the rugs are now on top of the washroom and she loves it. They all love lying up there.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I love their washroom! That cabinet to keep the litterbox in is so cute! Looks so elegant! Such a ladies washroom. :lol: 

The new cat bed is awesome too. I almost got one just like it at Petsmart today! (But I passed...I can't find anything that Oliver would fit comfortably in :? )


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I :heart the twins' tails.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Definately a girls washroom (you can tell by the line). 

Cute Marie!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

love the washroom (and condo). Cute kitties as always.


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Very nice kitty potty.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Great finds! I like the picture with Cleo sitting on the washroom. She is so pretty!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your place has turned into a real Taj Mahal for cats, hasn't it!! I love that little potty -- very clean and distinguished looking. I agree about the twins' tails. This is the first time I noticed how multi-colored they are, and they're just beautiful.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks - I love the twins' tails, too.  

Cleo was a bad kitty yesterday, but tried to make up for it the rest of the day, actually wanting scratches and to cuddle next to me - during the day! 8O Very good thing she's so pretty.  

Even Cinderella uses the washroom.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That looks great, Marie! I'm glad they like it.  

As for the tails? I never noticed how fluffy they are. You'll never have to buy another duster! :wink:


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I love both of those pieces.........*especially* the cat bed!!!!! The twins tails are really fluffy and beautiful! They just look so soft, like you wanna pet them right through the computer screen!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Look how big the girls have gotten! Look at those lushious fluffy tails! WOW! I've missed so much! 

What cool finds! I'll have to check out craigslist more often. I like the idea of a washroom. I couldn't put candles on it though. I once had an incident with a cat and a candle. Hot wax on cat fur = hours of no fun


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The candles were a joke - making fun of the picture on the website, which had flowers, white towels on the towel rack (other side - can't see it in my picture), and other stuff. Please! My cats would make mincemeat of flowers and a book in a hearbeat!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe, I love Cali and Charlee... where's Cinderella? The washroom is soo cool, very classy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella is quite camera shy.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww, what a cutie!!


----------

